# "Modern" Stump



## FlobeySolo (Jul 10, 2012)

I hanpve 2 pine stumps that have been drying I'm my shop for 4 years. I'd like to duplicate these https://www.evernote.com/shard/s30/sh/500e126c-14f2-4beb-b70e-bbc975409e6a/5febf1afaa3e0ebfbb0fba0066d192a9

What would you recommend as the best way to carve the sides? I was thinking of a 4" grinder but am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

A 4 inch doughnut wheel in an angle grinder would work - start with the coarse one, then after the basic shapes are done, switch to a 2 inch fine one. Depends on the size of the stumps, of course. If the stump is 12-15 inches in diameter, you might only need 2 inch wheels. I'd be interested in seeing progress photos…

Claude


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It depends on what rate of material removal. I have used a coarse Kutzall in my angle grinder to grind out the seat on a rocking chair and was happy with it.

Remember that these will also remove skin and bone.


----------

